# Things that scared you as a child



## Acruoxil (Oct 26, 2015)

Do you remember anything that really scared you when you were a child? I used to be scared of, you know generic things; Dark and the ghosts. I was also scared of Gandhi lmao.


----------



## AeroMerlin (Oct 26, 2015)

Spiders.  I am terrified of them.


----------



## Jake (Oct 26, 2015)

vampires. they scared me so much.

i don't remember the name of the show, but it was on in the morning here and it was like a knights of the round table or something?? and there was this one vampire episode that scared the **** out of me and i was terrified of vampires from then on. i hung garlic in my room, and my bed was next to a vent, and i had to sleep facing the vent because i was scared if i had my back to it a vampire would come out of it and get me when i wasn't looking.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

have always been scared af of spiders. they really freak me out, no matter the size + im actually still pretty unnerved by the dark but not as much as i used to be


----------



## cIementine (Oct 26, 2015)

there was this episode of brum where a man's wig starts floating in the air and I started crying. whenever I saw a black bald man (pretty racist 3 year old oops) I just went 'ahhhh! man hair come off!' and started crying.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 26, 2015)

The guy in the SpongeBob theme song for some reason!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 26, 2015)

tuttifrutta from kent agent and fifunerna from tillbaka till vintergatan (both are swedish tv shows for kids lmao)
tuttifrutta was some invisible thing that left a smell of candy in different places. she also branwashed kent (the mc) and i was sO afraid of her..... I still watched the show though lol
also fifunerna because THEY ARE TERRIFYING LOOK AT THEM also they were super evil so ))):


Spoiler:  so scary







non tv stuff though... uh... I've never liked being in elevators or being lost?? idk


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 26, 2015)

Once the purposely blocked memories resurfaced, I realized that my biggest fears all stem from some sort of childhood trauma. 

Spiders: when we lived in our first house, it was kinda old and right by the woods. So guess what would crawl through our pipes and lay in the bathroom sink and bathtub? Wood spiders. They. Are. HORRIFYING.

Clowns: when I used to go trick-or-treating, there was this one guy who always answered the door wearing a scary ass clown mask, and it got to the point where I downright refused to knock on his door.

Heights: this one's my mom's fault. She took me on a ferris wheel when I was 4-5 or so and once it stopped at the top, she rocked it back and forth pretty much nonstop and had me convinced I was gonna fall out.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 26, 2015)

the thing that scared me the most as a child was Hellraiser. it's something no one should ever expose to a little child.
I still find it terrifying to this day.


----------



## Solus (Oct 26, 2015)

Courage the cowardly dog... It gave me nightmares, but I still watched it. xD


----------



## Thunder (Oct 26, 2015)

I used to be a giant wuss as a kid (now I'm moderately less of a wuss), just about everything used to scare me.

That Sandopolis level in Sonic 3 used to give me nightmares.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm going with Colorless-Tune on Courage the Cowardly Dog... Every single time I watched it, I nearly cried. I didn't know how everyone thought it was SUCH a good show...

 I have quite a few things I was scared of, if you care to listen-- 

Clowns; and boy do I have a good story for this one. I was about five or six, and I was at a St. Patrick's Day parade with my half-sister and my family. This clown walked up to me, got down on one knee, and gave me this silver plastic ring. I hid behind my sister, but being the older one, which meant she picked on me more than I could... She shoved me right in front of the clown and he put thE RING ON MY FINGER-- and to this day; I still am obliged to believe I'm engaged to a clown. 

Justice; (you know... the store for little girls?) I was a Hot Topic kind of person as a little kid, since my sisters would take me there every time they went to the mall @ w @ Every time we passed Justice I screamed XD

and that's all I can think of oops XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 26, 2015)

Resetti used to scare me when I was a little kid. I was also scared of the dark back then.

Of course, as I've gotten older I've stopped being scared of them.


----------



## Contessa (Oct 26, 2015)

parts of the peewee movie. The dark, the Contessa level in sly cooper(or any missions that involved sneaking up on the main boss or villain of the level/episode)


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 26, 2015)

The speaker thing from Teletubbies.


----------



## Llust (Oct 26, 2015)

- my closet
- the dark
- that episode from spongebob where patrick and spongebob had to work in late. actually - if i were to re watch that episode now, id probably still be scared tbh


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

Michael Jackson's video "Thriller" used to scare me..


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 26, 2015)

Colorless-Tune said:


> Courage the cowardly dog... It gave me nightmares, but I still watched it. xD



ahhh loved that show. It did freak me out though...

I was a weird kid. I thought brain corals were super freaky... and eggplants (idek lol). I didn't like looking a pansies or really vibrant flowers/things in general and I still have a phobia of butterflies to this day. Ironically ghosts, darkness, gore, etc. didn't scare me as a kid.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 26, 2015)

Tbh Chucky like the doll is the only thing I was scared of as a kid I don't even know why


----------



## tumut (Oct 26, 2015)

Lazy Town.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

I watched this show where there were these kids and a girl mouse and then there was an evil guy mouse and he totally freaked me out




yeah

oh and clowns i still hate clowns

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Tbh Chucky like the doll is the only thing I was scared of as a kid I don't even know why



this is the joke between me and my friends rn

we just say chucky and we all crack up


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 26, 2015)

When I was in kindergarten, we would go down to the computer lab every week or so to play educational games. One of the games was called Munchers, and it terrified me for some reason. The game was basically a checkerboard with different objects on each tile. The goal of the game would be to eat all of a certain object (ex: red items) before a certain time. Every time we had to play this game, I had a break down. Once it was so bad that I had to sit in the middle of the room crying my eyes out, and the computer lab teacher yelled at me for it. My grandma had to come to school to meet with the comp. lab teacher to talk to her about it. She couldn't figure out what was making me scared either, so she brought the game home with her. This made the whole situation even worse. I thought the muncher thing and the worms (the worms dictate what you eat) were going to track me down to my house and get me, so I ran away for a little bit.


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

The evil witch from Snow White

actually everything scared me


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 26, 2015)

The one rat from The Princess Bride scared me. I was also scared of Chuckie Cheese's mascot. Whenever he would come out to say hi to kids and give out tickets I would flee.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Lazy Town.



OH..Shiiiip...I thought I was the only one who watched that...come to think of it..Ziggy did creep me out, I always thought Sporticus was the guy who played Oz in the American Pie movies..


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 26, 2015)

Being left alone.
When I was 5, I was on the computer playing computer games, and my siblings were supposed to babysit me. They all got confused and thought the other was looking after me and they all went out. When I was done playing games, I noticed everyone left and I started crying/panicking when I couldn't find anyone and hid behind the couch, thinking someone was gonna kidnap me. Lmao


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 26, 2015)

Ants, ET, and Taz.


----------



## mariostarn (Oct 26, 2015)

For the longest time I was scared really easily. The Quaker Oats guy scared the hell out of me as a child, and I was afraid of Goosebumps and Michael Jackson's Thriller video way past the age of 10.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 26, 2015)

I got this as a b-day present when I was a youngin and this thing scared the <censored> out of me as a kid.
Idk I guess I thought his voice sounded spoopy/distorted but I think it was mainly the glowing red cheeks lol.
We ended up selling it/giving it away shortly after I got it and I'm pretty bummed because it would've been cool to have held on to it present day.


----------



## Cherubi (Oct 26, 2015)

The dark, Britney Spears' Toxic music video, and the film Flushed Away. I think I was scared about being flushed down the toilet. I was about 7 or 8 when that film came out but it still scared me senseless.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 26, 2015)

the cat in the hat


----------



## mariostarn (Oct 26, 2015)

piichinu said:


> the cat in the hat



The atrocious live action one?

Don't worry, it's still nightmare inducing for several reasons, even to a grown man.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 26, 2015)

mariostarn said:


> The atrocious live action one?
> 
> Don't worry, it's still nightmare inducing for several reasons, even to a grown man.



it's one of my favourite films oops


----------



## Tao (Oct 26, 2015)

ET scared the hell out of me as a child, and still creeps me out now. He's just so damn creepy. The scene where he extends his neck and screams at the little girl is among the worst things ever, like the scream I expect you would hear moments before your life ends. I refuse to believe he didn't come to Earth without sinister intentions. Xenomorph's are less horrific than ET...I wish he died at the end.


Judge Doom from 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit' scared the crap out of me as well, though mostly the bits from the end of the movie where he's part cartoon and it looks weird.


----------



## tae (Oct 26, 2015)

i was absolutely terrified of jeepers creepers. 
i used to sleep with the lights on for days on end and when my parents would ask me to take out the trash later at night id scream the entire way down my driveway flailing around as much as i possibly could just so he couldn't appear out of the sky and snatch me up.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 26, 2015)

I was scared of opossums


----------



## tae (Oct 26, 2015)

i am still scared of opossums.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 26, 2015)

The thought of ghosts used to terrify me.


----------



## Coach (Oct 26, 2015)

Teletubbies did ; but only that creepy sketch with Little Bo Peep where they literally flew away at the end + The lion and bear sketch.


----------



## Joy (Oct 26, 2015)

Colorless-Tune said:


> Courage the cowardly dog... It gave me nightmares, but I still watched it. xD



Especially this episode 






Also the movie Don't Look Under the Bed on Disney channel


----------



## piichinu (Oct 26, 2015)

mariostarn said:


> The atrocious live action one?
> 
> Don't worry, it's still nightmare inducing for several reasons, even to a grown man.



i never knew about that one

the other ones were creepier imo

one of our neighbors gave me a life-sized plushie of one irl and it used to scare me a lot


----------



## jiny (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I dreamt this but I believe this was a scene in Some horror movie?

Where a kid has their fingers in the car window, then he rolls it up and his fingers get crushed... It disgusted me and scared me at the same time.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 26, 2015)

EVERYTHIGN


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 26, 2015)

My parents.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 27, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> The evil witch from Snow White



oh man i had forgotten about this- my mom always said i cried in the movie theatre during the Snow White evil witch scenes...   also, I was afraid of the Winnie the Pooh character at Disney world bc he had a bee flying around the honeypot on his head, and  I was always getting stung by bees as a boy...  hilarious


----------



## Mink (Oct 27, 2015)

...voldemort the first time I walked into a theater and behold, the dementors and him were the first thing on screen and i just started crying and tried to leave immediately...


----------



## Cailey (Oct 27, 2015)

that show courage the cowardly dog, the dark & doors left open to my closet and bathroom etc.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

My mother

And I still kinda am..


----------



## doveling (Oct 27, 2015)

ghosts, aliens, the dark
anything paranormal ahha


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 27, 2015)

Airplanes. I thought they were ghosts.

Our english bulldog. He had a scary face.

My older brother.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 27, 2015)

Luigi's Mansion was pretty terrifying to me as a kid, even though I never played it myself, I used to watch my dad play it. I was way too scared to. I also used to be terrified of zombies for some ridiculous reason, even though they're probably the most useless "monster" that there could ever be (and also not real).

I used to be scared of the dark too (and I still am to a certain extent, mostly if it's in an unfamiliar place and I am alone), and also I was and still am terrified of vomit! I don't even understand why I'm scared of it, it's just the sight of it makes me feel all faint and lightheaded and it just freaks me out.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 27, 2015)

Chucky from the Child's Play series.


----------



## Cinn_mon (Nov 1, 2015)

I was pretty terrified of zombies when I was little

but i'm ready for the zombie apocalypse now lets go


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 2, 2015)

chucky was my absolute nightmare. i remember i would always go to my parents room to sleep with them.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 2, 2015)

When I was a little one, I watched THE GRUDGE and sometimes I wake up looking like her xD


----------



## cinny (Nov 2, 2015)

My neighbor that lived downstairs because he would always threaten my family over a garbage bag(?!) & stood by his door while watching us walk down the stairs. We moved out when I was 6 so yay! No more threats! 

Chucky the doll! Too spooky.

My mom when she would hold a slipper or chopsticks and whoop me if I did not listen.

And zombies.


----------



## Murray (Nov 2, 2015)

Baboons (and subsequently monkeys) - saw a documentary when I was pretty young where one stole a baby from a village and bit down on its head


----------



## Peebers (Nov 2, 2015)

chucky and his bride and their weird lovechild!! 
//my mom is a huge fan of horror movies and she had them playing in the background most of the time 
a++++ parenting u go mom 

and also this weird lizard-dog man that i thought of while i was in the shower.. u see, there is this huge hole on the bathroom and it leads to the attic

i always kept thinking that the lizard-dog man would jump down from that hole to kidnap me


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 2, 2015)

Fireworks and balloons, petrified of them.. Couldn't even go close.
And swimming, but now I'm fine with all of them


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 2, 2015)

Murray said:


> Baboons (and subsequently monkeys) - saw a documentary when I was pretty young where one stole a baby from a village and bit down on its head



Yes. I used to think they were cute. I've heard so many horror stories. Even the little Spider Monkeys are vicious.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 2, 2015)

I used to be scared of older men


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 2, 2015)

I used to be horrified of being left behind, my mom used to make fun of me cause I would cry if she asked me to return the cart while we were shopping, and I wouldn't want to do it cause I thought that she would start up the car and leave me there if I did...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> Baboons (and subsequently monkeys) - saw a documentary when I was pretty young where one stole a baby from a village and bit down on its head



My mom turned on the nature channel when I was young and I watched a gorilla rip off a baby gorilla's head cause it wasn't it's own... I was scared of gorillas for a while after that.


----------



## ClearlyNotBrian (Nov 2, 2015)

I was terrified of zombies ;-;


----------



## emolga (Nov 2, 2015)

the episode of the powerpuff girls when they had a fourth sister named bunny


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 2, 2015)

Dog tiddies


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

emolga said:


> the episode of the powerpuff girls when they had a fourth sister named bunny



oh god that scared me too!! also that episode where that guy made weirdo clones of the Powerpuff girls but they were ugly


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2015)

emolga said:


> the episode of the powerpuff girls when they had a fourth sister named bunny



I remember that episode made me sad


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Nov 2, 2015)

I had a lilo and stitch poster when i was a kid and i had a wild imagination. so when i was in bed and couldn't sleep, i used to think that stitch would move.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

Chucky

I don't know why he's cute


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 3, 2015)

GOING ON AIRPLANE RIDES OMG


----------



## rainbow_smite (Nov 3, 2015)

Umm let's see.  Sleeping, moths, skeletons, wood chippers, pretty much all bugs in general but moths the most, dogs, the dark, strangers.  I spent so much time being scared as a child I'm actually pretty hard to scare now.


----------

